# kayak reds and trout



## Town2Small (Mar 15, 2016)

My best friend's folks own a place down close to st. George island. So we decided to get away and do some kayak fishing in and around the bay. Low tide we would head to an island and fish a ledge which produced pretty good trout, a couple sharks and several catfish. About an hour and a half before high tide we'd head back in and fished a few structures which we had an awesome awesome time catching reds, with only a hand full being under the slot.. 
Later that same evening we fried up some of the reds we caught, first time I ever ate red drum. MAN those are some dang good eating fish!!


----------



## mr otter (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## kingfish (Mar 15, 2016)

Good job guys !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2016)

Shweet !


----------



## Fourfingers (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice catch makes me jealous. Wishing it was June already


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 20, 2016)

.......Envious!!!

Nice haul guys. The one thing I miss about living back home. Only get to chase them a few times of year now. My absolute favorite type of fishing.


----------



## Town2Small (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. Hopefully our next trip we will take a boat and motor and open up our range a little. We're hoping to get on the trout better and maybe even some sheepshead. We know of a real good place to pick up some fiddler crab.


----------



## Rabco (Mar 21, 2016)

Now you know why we spend small fortunes chasing those things


----------

